# Latex Tubing



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello having seen a lot of frogmans pictures i have been inspired to give tubes a go.
Does anyone know a decent source of this type of tubing in the UK. I'm not really after the chinese type.
How does the theratube compare to other tubes? If I get theratube what is the best type of theratube?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Check hardware and home improvement stores they sometimes have some also medical supply stores, don't know specifics but good luck.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

For what purpose would a hardware store have it? Just wondering as it may help me search.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

lowes home improvement


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

They sell various types of of rubber and other types of tubing in or near the plumbing section usually.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

double sorry


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I would love some specific sources. what do lowes call their tubing as i can't find it on the website (I might be being thick)


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Check out Nico's new blog post, go with the Lowes latex plumbing tubing. I don't know why they have that, but just ask fir it at the desk and they'll direct you to it.

It is 3/8" OD 1/4" ID , very smooth and powerful stuff, you won't be disappointed....

*Yet*, I would still highly recommend going with a set of tubes, or even a full slingshot from Frogman, he has a great product.....support out vendors!!









Cheers -John


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

> Check out Nico's new blog post, go with the Lowes latex plumbing tubing. I don't know why they have that, but just ask fir it at the desk and they'll direct you to it.
> 
> It is 3/8" OD 1/4" ID , very smooth and powerful stuff, you won't be disappointed....
> 
> *Yet*, I would still highly recommend going with a set of tubes, or even a full slingshot from Frogman, he has a great product.....support out vendors!!


I would but i live in the UK. I read nicos blog and it was one of the things that made me ask being as it seems to be easy to obtain in the US. 
I am intending on buying some of frogmans stuff but having just purchased from both bill hayes and performance catapults, and getting stung by customs on both I was going to give it a few months before another outlay of money.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Start your search here My link


----------

